# Wellness CORE



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I feed Acana Grasslands and I, along with Jackson, are very happy with it. He's not so hot on the Acana Prairie formula and he won't touch anything fish so Pacifica is out. Grasslands is BY FAR his favorite and the only kibble he will voluntarily go and eat without wet food mixed in if he has to.

Just looking for another kibble to add to the rotation though since we're on our 2nd bag of Grasslands (I usually rotate after each bag is finished).

I found a sample of Wellness Core I had been sent a while back from the company and put it out in his bowl to see if he would go over and eat it... he seemed to love it!

Question- has Wellness gone downhill at all? Had any recalls, etc? I know some people will find issues with companies once they go all "big store" since Petsmart is also now selling it, along with Petco, etc. Or are they still considered a good company?

Considering purchasing a 4lb bag of the adult formula, since it's chicken/turkey is the main protein source. So I could rotate between lamb (Acana) and the Core. It's only $11.99 on amazon right now for free shipping and I think it's around $15-$17 in Petco. Can't exactly remember.

Just wanted to know how your dogs did/do on CORE and if the company is still considered reputable.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Georgie was fed Core up until July when I chose to switch to raw, he did amazing on it, loved eating it (was finicky before) and seemed to keep his body in good condition. If I wasn't raw feeding I'd still be feeding it in rotation.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno does pretty well on Core, but I noticed his coat isnt as shiny or soft when he's on it vs Acana, maybe because they use canola oil instead of fish oil. 
Either way I started adding liquid salmon oil which helps with winter itchies and dandruff.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I've seen nothing legit on Wellness "going down" in quality. 

A stellar food, in my opinion. Right up there with the best.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs eat the core and love it! I have never had any problems and they have eaten the fish version the weight management and the regular version! They love it and I love feeding it to them! Also I have not heard of any recalls ever and have not heard any formula changes! I hope they leave it alone!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Great!

Thanks for all the info.

I am going to buy a small bag to have when he's finished Acana


----------



## rumpledoll (Sep 28, 2010)

Our almost eight year old Irish Jack Russel is on Wellness Core regular and is doing extremely well on it. She looks very fit and has good muscular definition with a nice waist along with her full chest. She is prone to gaining weight, but it seems easy to keep her from doing so on Wellness Core. She also eats the food very easily and appears to really like the taste.

She currently weighs in at 14lbs and gets 2/3 cup total per day, split evenly into morning and evening meals. She is fairly active running around the back yard and playing with our 7 month old standard poodle (who is on Orijen large breed puppy).

Rumple


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I heard on this forum a few times that Core used to be better, before it got into petco/petsmart, and it was a smaller boutique type food.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I heard on this forum a few times that Core used to be better, before it got into petco/petsmart, and it was a smaller boutique type food.


hmmmm? i cant recall seeing any significant changes to the ingredient list after petco started selling it. i donbt feed it often, so i could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm pleased with Core's protein level at 34%. The new Lamb TOTW formula is only 22% protein. I would definitely chose Core over some of the TOTW formulas that have less protein. I've never tried Core out on my dogs but I would definitely consider adding this to the rotation. 

Jackson'sMom --- please let us know how Jackson does on the Core.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I heard on this forum a few times that Core used to be better, before it got into petco/petsmart, and it was a smaller boutique type food.


So ....  when (or if) Orijen and Acana hit Petco / PetsMart, we can expect them to suddenly become lesser quality kibbles?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> So ....  when (or if) Orijen and Acana hit Petco / PetsMart, we can expect them to suddenly become lesser quality kibbles?


Maybe, maybe not. The good thing is after making those foods for decades I still don't see them in petco/petsmart. Also I wasn't saying it is worse now, I have seen several posts in this thread where others have mentioned that it just used to be a better food when it first came out. So please be a smartass somewhere else, thanks.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I've looked over Wellness ingredient list and for the life of me, I cannot find where this food has decreased in quality. 

If someone has some factual information about untrustworthy suppliers or some ingredient that is horrible or anything else, I'd like to hear it. 

In fact, I believe Wellness was one of the first companies(along with Orijen/Innova) to absolutely guarantee no ethoxyquin in their foods.


----------

